# Tervueren



## Timi1979 (2008 November 22)

"Becsüld meg a kutyát, házadnak hű őrét, rossz _emberek_haragos űzőjét"
​


----------



## Timi1979 (2008 November 22)




----------



## b.p. (2008 November 22)

De aranyos kis surmók!  Tied? Mennyi idős? Milyen tapasztalataid vannak vele?


----------



## Timi1979 (2008 November 23)

Nem az enyém sajnos!!!! De volt ilyen kutyim.Aképen látható eb kb 4 hónapos. Csak jót tudok elmondani a tervuerenekról.Gazdisak nagyon. Könnyen tanulnak és bármilyen rosszaságot csinálnak nem lehet rá haraguni.Az én freddym képe a profiljaim közt van.


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 23)

tényleg nagyon intelligens tekintete van ennek a kutyusnak,és mint irod a tulajdonságaik is ilyenek,szép kis kutyus!


----------



## Enyhe (2009 Június 18)

gyönyörű kutya és tele van a szeme szeretettel


----------



## csillagpontos (2009 Június 20)

Kertesházba való? Mennyi a mozgás igénye? Gyerekekkel mennyire ön ki?


----------



## jesmisant (2009 Július 2)

A tervuerenek olyanok, mint a németjuhászok. Bár inkább mondanám őket játékosnak, a németjuhász munkakutya. Tehát a tervueren jó választás, ha valaki játékos, bohókás de tiszteletre méltó barátot szeretne magának. A mozgásigénye meglehetősen nagy, kertes házba való! A gyerekekkel könnyű összeszoktatni, mert nagyon értelmes és könnyen megtanulja, hogy mit szabad és mit nem.


----------



## Clarissima (2009 Július 12)

A legjobb barát a kutya.


----------



## violatri (2010 Augusztus 2)

De aranyos! Persze még kölyök, de akkor is!


----------

